# How do you name your animals?



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

I give mine the names of rockstars and cars that i like :no1: Ive also got 3 female burms called Anne, Charlotte and Emily - anyone know where these names come from without googling?

How about you?


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

the bronte sisters:smile:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

I just call mine male xxxxx or female xxxxxx or whatever, but my missus and eldest have named ours after characters in horror movies, so weve got a carrie, ash, pennywise, samara etc:lol2:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

mine are numbered with letters telling my sex and hets, my other half seems to be naming his after video games and cartoons. In fact their only two that aren't. One i named and one that had a name when we got it


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Ours is whatever springs to mind to do with thier personality's. We've got quiet a few L.B's


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

It takes me ages to decide and they always have about six different names before I settle on one. Luckily Angus was named by his breeder and I liked it so didn't have to think of one for him.

My dog is called Alfie after the kids books about Alfie and Annie Rose cos I read them so many times when my kids were little.


----------



## gizmogecko (Jun 3, 2007)

*????*

I can never think of any names for them, so eventually they end up with daft ones.

Two of the cats are called Ted and Brian.

See what I mean.

I do however feel very guilty about nothing ever getting a name. Its not easy though, even if I thought of names I would forget them.:idea:


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

The kids name them 

I just call them ... "That one"


----------



## wozza_t (Jan 4, 2007)

its.....that one, that one, that one and oh yeh this one!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

I have names for a few of mine.. 1.2 Timon lepidus called: Diesel-Doris, Bensin-Berit and Octan-Ove. And one of my Vipera ammodytes is named Zok.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

most of mine dont have names cos im hopeless at thinking them up


----------



## Shelley (Jan 15, 2007)

mine are charlie and lola...named after the kids programme.
Getting a cham next and can't decide what to call it.......thought about karma but spose that will be quite popular


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

i just give them names i like but my OH chages his reps names about 12 times before he settles with 1!! :lol2:


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

all the snakes that i have bought have names (my lass Tazzyb just numbers her's as there are far too many to name).
so here goes with mine :-

bci 0.2 - stripe (from the movie gremlins) and Zelda (computer game)
bci pastel 1.0 the brain (cartoon)
bci red phase pastel 0.1 pinkie (cartoon)
bci Hogg Island Herbie (after that stupid film)
Hognose 1.1 Yoshi and Godzilla


----------



## easty (May 4, 2007)

corn - Pancho, hes think as sh..
Peublan Milk - Pablo, its mexican! :lol2:


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

all mine have names...is rude not too!

i have:

bango, chloe, molly, tiglet, melvin, ambi, diamond, jeff, hansel, gretal, micheal, horatio, hop skip & jump, lemon, mango, fred, maddie, toffee, bumble, bam bam, pebbles, jeremy, jeramima, billy, gertrude, blick, lucy, larry, reginald, gabriel, damion, monty, harry, kiki, sam, charlie, snow, quicksilver, ursula...those are the lizards 

not even doing the rest!! but yep they all have names..


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Daughters corn named Maynard after Maynard from Tool!
Royal Freddie after Freddie Mercury!


----------



## lindzey (Aug 5, 2007)

Well mine's Calzaghe after the boxer cause he's 'ard lol and my girls names Sahara and Kya just sounded nice... Although I was looking at some really good names the other day for one of my females on an african name site hehe... They had some really good ones... I liked Kumani, Sekai, Kenya those kinda names


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I name them consecutively numerically depending on how many of that morph/species I have :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Depends whos naming them, When i name them I normally just get a name in my head... When I let warren name them they end up with a meaningful name lol 

I have

Poppy,Daisy,Taullah,Alice,Beau,Georgie,Sebastian,Radda,Freya,Rubyruby and Miss Pixie

Lizards are Obi,Matilda and Baby Grumplyn


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

i just let my mum name them lol..we now have pye the royal, noah the boa, and gem the corn (apparently hes a gemini :|)


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I dont name mine.. People seem to always want to name them for me..

to me...They are:
Snow corn,
Amel corn
Two leos,
milk snake
and beardie lol no names 

But apparently my leos have to be called lenny and larry.. Even though they're more than likely female. Gotta call beardie beezlebub


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

my beardies are called; eddie lizzard, murdock and banana
snakes that have names are; akira, cookie, dakota, fang, george, izzy, jynx, purrplay, rusty, spike, jill... 

I think the rest are just called by morph eg "annery motley" and "amel het lav" lol

oh and our cats are called; plastic, buttons, pepsi & wyn (imagine how funny it is when you lean out the door shouting PLASTIC! BUTTONS!)

oh and I just remembered my royals! balldrick, queenie, killer, L.B., punk, zeb, twiggy and one unnamed.


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

my sister came up with all of my names apart from my bd's. She comes up with the most funniest but they actually suit the animal lol

for instance my 2 leos i've got one small one that is really fast so she said call her zippy lol and the other one is called bungle


----------



## DOVEY (Jul 26, 2007)

all my animals are named

got cody, tiff, merlin, princess, elvis, chamilla

yeah thats it

just pop to mind... mum named first 4... princess is also called kitten (2 names) despite being about 4-5 years old cat


----------



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

we have

Zeus - male boxer staffy - named when we got him. so couldnt pick  but its fits him

Pee-Nut - female boxer staffy - iw as there when she was born and she looked like a peanut. changed spelling

Turner - male boxer staffy- watching turner and hooch at the time and when sum1 said turner. he looked around


Neuan - Male common boa - so named because he was our NEW-ONE then fiddled with spelling  

Dog Dog - male Green spot corn - named dog dog because my nan was here when we got him. and she doesnt like snakes... didnt know he was in the house so whenever refered to. it was "has the dog been fed" etc.. 

cat-cat - female amel corn - named because she will be dog-dogs mate 

miss-match - breeding pair common corns - couldnt think of any names so was looking for somethign that would go together. was either this or bubble and squeek

Noddi - male cat - when he was a kitten. would sit nodding his head.. also would nod off to sleep anywhere

mushy pea- male cat - was called buster when he decided to move in. (not invited jsut enver went home his owners decided it was best for the cat after that) but since then whenever spoken to him.. he went all mushy  called mush or mushy pea 

used to keep ALOt of mice.. my favorite 2 were male and called Ceasar and Rome .. wonder why 

peace

James


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

My Beardie is called bob cause he bobbed his head the first time I saw him, the corn snake is poppy (can't remember why), the Royal is Princess, the wtf are Lilly, Lola, Lulu and fatty (the kids named them), the skink is stripes, and the geckos haven't got names cause I can't tell them apart I just call them both greedy lol. Oh and the budgie is Billy and the Gals are called food lol


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Ive got Memphis the mourning gecko and Otto the corn named after characters from one of my fav films :grin1: Ive got Puff the beardie after the magic dragon. My oh named the other beardie Burger coz her belly is perfectly round :grin1: Then Lucky the other mourning gecko, she escaped an hour after i got her and was just lucky we found her. Casper the ghost corn, Marge and Homer the mojave royals cause they are really bright yellow and my crestie dont have a name yet awww


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

We name ours based on themes, for the most part. 

*Cats: Characters from Aliens.* We have Newt and Jonesy; we used to have Ripley but he moved out.
*Leopard Geckos: Star names* (mostly). We have: Alya, Albali, Kurhah, Maybe-Bellatrix, Wednesday-Mira, Shuja, Polaris, Nashira, Sadalbari, Chara and Lesuth. 
*Fat-Tailed geckos: Swahili names.* We have: Jingo, Kijusi and Nikwata.
*Slow worms: Fairy Tales.* We have Gretel, Rumpelstiltskin and Thumbkin.
*Corn Snakes: Gems and Minerals.* We have: Jasper, Flint, Calcite, Mica and Zircon.
*Brown House Snakes: Herbs and Spices.* We have Cinnamon and Pepper.
*King Snakes: Constellation names.* We have Orion.
*African Sand Boas: Swahili/African names.* We have: Jabari, Kibato, Lakeisha, Mamake and Nyoka.

We also have a few "non-conformists" - our Tegu Domino, our crestie Jareth, our Nile Diablo, our Texas rat Siren, our Everglades rat Irwin, our Rough-scaled Sand boa Bindi-Bhaji, our RedtailX boa Mutt, our Rainbow boas Iris, Spectrum and Callisto, our royal Theo...

Lastly, the rodents are:

Rats: Husky, Malamute, Siberia, Alaska, Bubbly, Robin, Nellie, Badger and Freya

Mice: Most are unnamed. I have Reprieve as a named female and a satin blue tan male called Business Edge.

Multimammates: Those buggers.


----------



## geckowoman (Aug 27, 2006)

The kids choose our reptiles names, leos are named after the teletubbies and other cute characters.......beardies is called Steve after the late Steve Irwin, snakes are after dinosaurs.....dog after the mother in law....... LOL.:lol2::lol2:


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

the beardies
drago - dragon without the n
goldie an rouge - because of their colour
western collard 
colin, kept saying the name so it stuck
bosc 
savvy, short for savannah monitor 
leopard geckos
little leo - she was lol
lilly, cleo, lee, jesse - names just popped n my head
lemon - she's albino
coco - cos she's a choc spotted albino
2 hatchling - 1&2 no names yet
spinytail iguana
spiggy - combination of what he is
berber skinks
him an her - tempory can't think what to name them
tokays
no names only had them 2 weeks
rankins dragons
mummy an daddy - again tempory only had them 2 weeks
new mexico collards
ash an may - i like pokemon
uromastyx
bobby - was already named
eyed lizard
saphire - already named
cornsnakes
rattler - already named
athena, hades, aphridite - i like the greek gods
luna and comet - they sounded cosmical
fiji iguanas
not named as only had them nearly a week an will let dean name them

then the cat misheif - was very when we got her a 5 wks old


----------



## Jimbo26 (Jul 23, 2007)

I've got Irwin the Crestie - named after good old Steve obviously!
Maximus the Cali King cos i'd just watched Gladiator, cornelia the Corn Snake which my wife picked, Chester the Corn Snake after Linkin Park's lead singer who my wife loves, Montana the Albino King cos i was looking at my Scarface poster while deciding and Rain the Colombian Rainbow Boa - again my wife picked it. Our 3 frogs are Peter,Lois and Stewie cos i love Family Guy!


----------

